# Mid-Atlantic mini breeder? Brown or red?



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

there are some breeders of mini browns and reds in the area you mention listed at poodlesonline.org. usually there is a link to the breeder's website. this is a self-selecting group, so if you find a breeder there you like, maybe ask around at pf with a specific site and name for possible further feedback. once or twice i have noticed some not-so-favorable responses to breeders listed on that site and it's worth a double check.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Did you talk to Marion at Timari poodles? Gorgeous browns. It is about 5 hours from DC. Not trying to push her, just I have had my hands on Warming Brown Surprise.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:hello: from a proud and happy mini owner in New Jersey! :dog:

Here are some breeder referral resources and mpoo breeders you might contact. (Some may not breed the colors you are seeking, but they can refer you to other reputable breeders who do.) Good luck with your puppy search!:clover:

Poodle Club of America
*Breeder referral East of the Mississippi:* Leslie Newing
(203) 255-3396 
Accepting calls from 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM Eastern time 
[email protected]

Apricot Red Poodle Club - Red Apricot Poodle Club
Barclay Poodles, Miniature Poodle breeder, Abington, Pennsylvania
DiMarnique's Miniature Poodles
Home - Firebrook Poodles


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Shiann Poodles, Ann Marie is awesome. Reds but I don't think brown. Myrtle Beach SC


----------



## MsKristinB (Mar 5, 2014)

*Thank you!!*

Thank you all for your great and very helpful advice! I ended up getting a boy brown mini from Mary Anne DiRocco at DiMarnique's. She's been great, and I bring my new baby home on April 18th! I'll be sure to post pictures.

Thank you again for all your help!
Kristin


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MsKristinB said:


> Thank you all for your great and very helpful advice! I ended up getting a boy brown mini from Mary Anne DiRocco at DiMarnique's. She's been great, and I bring my new baby home on April 18th! I'll be sure to post pictures.
> 
> Thank you again for all your help!
> Kristin


I_ really_ like her minis! So happy for you. Congratulations on your spring baby!! Hope to see lots of pictures of him.


----------

